# Cect P-168+ Wont turn on Please help!



## Jimzorz (Apr 26, 2008)

Cect p-168+ wont turn on, it goes to the bluetooth then goes to a black screen and the navigator keys light up. I have no clue what would be causing this problem :sigh: The phone is only a couple weeks old also


----------



## Jimzorz (Apr 26, 2008)

can anyone help me?


----------



## sonicdigitals (May 14, 2008)

i think you can try using different batteries (2 batteries out of box)for you phone without inserting your SIM card, and see whether it works or not, otherwise , you should return it to your seller, i think your cell phone is still under the warranty period.


----------



## squintana (Jul 9, 2008)

I have the same problem and I have tried both batteries, both with and without the sim card. 

Which is the on button (green button, red button, or the middle button)?

Help, I need this to go out of the country asap? Thanks.


----------

